# The Church of Giants, February 2015



## Dugie (Mar 2, 2015)

*Famine Church 'aka' The Church of Giants*
_Visited with:_ Venustas, Shane and Miz Firestorm
_Visit Date:_ February 2015

*Please Note:* Entry is always through an open access point and not by forcing our way in….. We are explorers, not vandals.

*My Visit*
This was the second location of the day out of 3 successful explores and it is by far my favourite of the day. Even though this place is decayed to a level that is almost beyond repair it still holds the most character and charm out of the 3 locations. As you can probably tell I am so glad we got to see the beauty that is ‘The Church of Giants’

So let me start out by saying that this location is by far the hardest entry I have ever come across. The Church of Giants does not want to give up her secrets easily. After a good hour of searching we finally found an open access point and was instantly rewarded for our determination.

I do however have to give a shout out to the one from the group who worked so hard to get us all in safely, he was knackered by the time we entered and he must have lost about 3 lb in sweat! Cheers mate you are the man!

Anyway, on with the photos…. This is the sight that greeted us.

















Venustas hard at work.
















Tucked away in a small side room is the Baptism font.






This was one of 5 confession chambers!






Some of the carvings are in very good shape, however others are virtually Dust. On the second photo below here you will see an example of this decay.











Now what do you think of the ceiling? Awesome right?











Before leaving we had to get a group shot just to show the size of this place and the reason we also dubbed Famine Church with the name 'The Church of Giants'






*More images available on flickr*
The images above are just a small selection of the images I have edited. I will be adding lots more photos from photos on my Flickr page which can be found here, https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*Final thoughts*
To me the Church had it all, decay, stonework, character, charm, stained glass, pigeons the lot. I really enjoyed my time here and would happily go back even with the fact that it is very hard work to get inside, however, it is worth the effort. I just hope I have done the place justice in my photos.

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## HughieD (Mar 2, 2015)

The hardest oysters to open often have the best pearls inside. As always Dugie stunning stuff. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh Wow, what an amazing church and what a loss for people to visit. Some great photos you too there and woth the persiverance


----------



## brickworx (Mar 2, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful...great work


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 2, 2015)

I so love this place and has been on my list for so long..lovely photos there..worth the hard work.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Mar 2, 2015)

Went the other day and found it really easy to access - Best derp in Leeds this.


----------



## Dugie (Mar 2, 2015)

HughieD said:


> The hardest oysters to open often have the best pearls inside. As always Dugie stunning stuff. Thank you for sharing.





night crawler said:


> Oh Wow, what an amazing church and what a loss for people to visit. Some great photos you too there and woth the persiverance





brickworx said:


> Absolutely beautiful...great work





Mikeymutt said:


> I so love this place and has been on my list for so long..lovely photos there..worth the hard work.





Wakey Lad said:


> Went the other day and found it really easy to access - Best derp in Leeds this.




Cheers all.

Wakey, access may now be different but when we went its was sealed tight and unless we climbed there was no way in.

Glad you got to see though.

Dugie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2015)

STUNNING! There is nothing else to say. Top work as per man


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 2, 2015)

Loved that, nice report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 2, 2015)

Liking that lots


----------



## Dugie (Mar 3, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> STUNNING! There is nothing else to say. Top work as per man



Cheers DJ.



BikinGlynn said:


> Loved that, nice report, thanks for sharing!



You are welcome 



Judderman62 said:


> Liking that lots



Thanks buddy.

Dugie


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Mar 3, 2015)

Love shot 6 and the ceiling pics. Great stuff


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

Totally worth whatever comedy the access was, fantastic set of photos. 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dugie (Mar 3, 2015)

Urbexbandoned said:


> Love shot 6 and the ceiling pics. Great stuff





UrbanX said:


> Totally worth whatever comedy the access was, fantastic set of photos.
> Brilliant, thanks for sharing



Cheers guys.

Dugie


----------



## Red Mole (Mar 15, 2015)

Absolutely awesome! Had look at the outside while up there yesterday and it looks well beyond my capabilities!


----------



## marieke (Mar 15, 2015)

Great stuff, but not sure what to make of this. Left feeling bit angry and sad that such craftmanship and beauty is left to decay. I mean this is our heritage!!! The stained glass windows must have been mindblowing.. Yep, great job Dugie but I'm left sulking....................


----------



## Dugie (Mar 15, 2015)

Red Mole said:


> Absolutely awesome! Had look at the outside while up there yesterday and it looks well beyond my capabilities!



Cheers mate she is a tough nut to crack.

Dugie


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2015)

I was with red mole..looked a bloody nightmare..but I would give it a crack


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 16, 2015)

Great shots! Wanted to see this place for years


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 16, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I was with red mole..looked a bloody nightmare..but I would give it a crack



There was a super easy way in not so long ago


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 16, 2015)

Mr beady said:


> There was a super easy way in not so long ago



Ha ha I bet there was..shame we were pushed for time but will go back.been on my list for so long.and seeing dugies fantastic shots makes me want to go back.


----------



## Tiny Turnip (Jul 3, 2015)

Stunning. And Heeuuge!


----------

